# Injector Fan and Cooling Fan Problem



## huppmate (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am not very good at computers so I apologise if this question has been asked before. 

My problem with my 1985 300z (manual) is that when running the car at normal temperature, the cooling fan and injector fan runs continuously.... 

What's causing this? What could the problem be? 

Cheers in advance

Huppmate


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I've never had a Z equipped with the injector fan, but the electric cooling fan should only turn on with the AC or if the thermal switch in the lower driver's side of the radiator is tripped. Assuming that the car isn't overheating, I'd start by testing that switch. 

The mechanical fan bolted to the water pump should never stop turning.

XenonZ31 Reference

Download a copy of your service manual and look for the wiring diagram you need.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Switch has two wires and is normally "open" until the coolant reaches approximately 212 degrees F., at which point the contacts close and you should have continuity through the switch. Since the fan is running all the time, check for continuity through the switch when the engine is cold; if you have continuity, replace the switch.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

huppmate said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am not very good at computers so I apologise if this question has been asked before.
> 
> ...


They run because they are trying to cool things down. Sounds normal to me.


----------

